# Travel to Japan?



## JelloHedgies

Within the year I'm hoping to move to Japan with my fiance. We want to do anything we can to bring my two girls with me but we are coming to dead ends of how to bring them over to Japan. 

I've heard of airline companies allowing me travel with the girls in the cabin. 

I'm wondering if I'm going to need any permits to bring them, or if they'll have to go through quarantine. Those are my main concerns at the moment. 

If anyone knows the answers or somewhere that can point me to the right direction, it'd be a huge help!

Thanks in advance!


----------



## silverbell_angel

Japan does quarantine animals that are imported in. It will be ideally if you contact AQS directly and ask. I check their list, they don't state hedgehogs either but I don't know if it is worth risking it.

http://www.maff.go.jp/aqs/english/animal/im_index.html


----------



## JelloHedgies

silverbell_angel said:


> Japan does quarantine animals that are imported in. It will be ideally if you contact AQS directly and ask. I check their list, they don't state hedgehogs either but I don't know if it is worth risking it.
> 
> http://www.maff.go.jp/aqs/english/animal/im_index.html


Yeah, I'd checked that website and hadn't seen hedgehogs on the list. I'm trying to email them now (just got home from work), deciphering the website is fun. The actual contact page isn't in english (yay!). So hopefully I get through that.


----------



## Navina

I never have been there visited in the Japan, Actually have no idea about the destinations of this place. After that will like to think about making a tour to the place. Hope so anyone will like to reply me.


----------



## FinnickHog

Sweetheart, the posts you're replying to are old and a lot of these people aren't coming back ever again. Also, this is a hedgehog forum. The posts are not about travel, but how to travel with a hedgehog. This is not a travel forum, and most of us don't talk about travel often, unless we are worried about our pets. Sorry for the confusion!


----------



## JelloHedgies

Just in case anyone is curious in the future, I did learn the process and we did get it sorted out. The process for the US > Japan.


----------



## FinnickHog

Did you end up having to quarantine your hedgie? So glad you figured it all out!


----------



## fuyu

I plan to travel to Japan with my hedgie next year, so if anyone can share some info I would be really thankful


----------



## twootie

Actually I would like to know the process and how it went for you. I'm applying for a job over there.


----------



## twobytwopets

The original poster hadn't visited the site since posting the last update. 
If you are hoping for an answer from them, you might try and send them a PM.


----------



## twootie

Ah I see! Thank you!


----------



## gabbie

I have a plane to visit to Japan because it is a wonderful l destination for visit. I heard that Japan is an amazing country for tour .So I want to go there in next month and to do something special during my tour. But I have no idea about it. Somebody suggest me about the important places of it.


----------



## Artemis-Ichiro

gabbie said:


> I have a plane to visit to Japan because it is a wonderful l destination for visit. I heard that Japan is an amazing country for tour .So I want to go there in next month and to do something special during my tour. But I have no idea about it. Somebody suggest me about the important places of it.


This forum is about hedgehogs, not a travel one. The only times travel is mentioned is if it involves a hedgehog.

I'd suggest to google the information you are looking for. Have fun in Japan, I did.


----------

